# LASIK while on immunomodulators/anti-TNF meds



## dreamintwilight (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I was just curious if anyone on here has been on immune-suppressing and/or anti-TNF medications and had LASIK or some other laser eye surgery done to improve your vision.

I've often wondered if a doctor would even approve a patient to have the procedure done if they were on medications like that, but I haven't been able to find much information online regarding the subject. I am on both types of medication to treat my Crohn's and have to wear glasses to see, but was always curious to know if I would ever be a candidate for a procedure like that. I always assumed no due to the increased chance of infections in general, but wanted to check on here to see if anyone had any first-hand experience.

If you were able to have the procedure done (while on medications), have you had any complications since?


----------



## ThanksP (Nov 12, 2013)

I had LASIK done last October and could not be happier.  I was on Remicade at the time (still am) and had zero complications.  The doctor knew all about Crohn's and it's medications and said there was no problem.  He even took the time to explain to me how Crohn's disease can cause eye problems.  My surgeon has done well over 75,000 procedures and is very well known in the profession.

I also had a hysterectomy while on Remicade and had no problems either.  Not that I'd recommend that procedure LOL


----------



## dreamintwilight (Nov 13, 2013)

That's very encouraging to hear! I am on both Humira and azathioprine and wondered if I would ever be considered a candidate for the procedure. I suppose if a doctor tells me that I am not a candidate then it may be because they don't feel comfortable performing the procedure. In that case, I suppose I would be glad not to have it done. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------

